
S3 trickery, using it as a scheduler - efi_mk
https://hackernoon.com/s3-trickery-using-it-as-a-scheduler-c618103b1cf2
======
QuinnyPig
Fascinating approach. Just be aware it's going to cost $17.52 a month to run
this in S3 API charges alone. I'd probably go for `at` on an instance instead
at a first pass.

Alternately I'd have a cloudwatch event fire, and insert logic in what it
invokes to figure out if now's the time to run the command; if not, bomb out.

~~~
efi_mk
True, it's more expensive

